# TSX or MRX



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

Looking at changing a few things around. I've shoot plenty of factory loads of the TSX but have been hearing that the MRX might be just a bit better for then the TSX is at longer ranges. Any differances in the two (other then the tip)? And does it work just as well in a .30 cal as it does in a .22 cal type round?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

You've got to get past 500yds before the higer BC of the MRX makes a difference on game. There is rumors of a plastic tipped TSX in the works too.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The MRX kind of reminds me of a AP round with the tungsten core, only it's not a speer. The TSX with the poly tip would be pretty nice, it would at least bump the BC up a bit. 
xdeano


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

ok Horsager got another question for ya then. Over reloaded TSX and factory TSX which is better? Also (depending on rifle) is it easy or difficult to make these things too hot, or too cold when reloading?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

In general reloads will shoot better (more accurately) than factory ammo. Factory ammo is pretty good though. What reloading really does is allows you to shoot more for the $$ you spend.

On the too hot/cool comment I'm assuming you're talking about velocity and pressure. There is no special data required for the TSX. I've found them to run pressures comparable to standard bullets. Start out 10% or so below max for the given bullet weight and you'll be fine. As to velocity, I don't think you can drive them too fast. There is some debate regarding their ability to open up @ lower velocity, 1800fps impact velocity seems to be the number folks look for. Most "deer" calibers will get you to roughly 550-600yds and maintain 1800fps.


----------



## Acer (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Horsager...I was just wondering. What I was thinking of was more or less loading for range/condition/animal. I think a 180 grn TSX that is mostly sold as elk "large" sized game is more then what a person needs for deer. But yet when you look at some of the smaller TSX in some of the smaller rounds, they get out matched by rounds of the same size or bigger. My thinking was that its just how they were loading them and that reloading they would be much better for speed and energy. Though when you get to some of the larger cals, it does stand out, like in the .300.

Though I still think they could be loading them a bit better, you clear up a few things.


----------

